# Sherwin-Williams duration



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

I often wonder if the washability of paint is over stated. However, if the entire wall is to be washed or wiped then I am sure all is good and their "washability" claim is good. But most people wipe only a small area or two on a wall and then the cleaned area shows up. I have seen cheap paints virtually wash right off.


Personally I have been happy with the performance of Duration paint and am surprised by your experiences. I tell customers not to wipe it for 30 days. 


No BM rep or store within 50 miles of me so it is a brand I have never used.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

FWIW, I also used to clean professionally, and getting streaks and furnishing isn't something that happens if done correctly. 

SW, BM, glidden, Behr, valspar....

These days, use a magic eraser and water or windex for spot cleaning.

If you have uneven sheen, you can even it out fast on a whole wall on latex paint with an alcohol / water mix, but it's a little tricky if you haven't done it before. The downside is the eggshell sheen will be knocked down some, but not so much it looks like a flat.


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

Ohio painter said:


> No BM rep or store within 50 miles of me so it is a brand I have never used.


 What's happened with them? Mine's not quite so far but usually out of range.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

I use SW Duration, but exterior only. I had in mind a home that front door and assembly were painted first week in January.

It is the deepest brown hue I've ever seen.

I knew that door would show every mark and rub mark, and today I got a chance to get up close and take a shot, because I had to oversee a warranty issue.

In this first shot, you can see a hand stroke starting from just above the newly installed Yale digital lock, then moving up and to the left. You may have to expand the photo to see the streaking..

The jamb shows all manner of contact marks left during the process of moving.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

In the next shot, very clearly visible is where I knocked on the door.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Last shot, stepping back to show how it compares to the trim, which is all jet black.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

SmallTownGuy said:


> I use SW Duration, but exterior only. I had in mind a home that front door and assembly were painted first week in January.
> 
> It is the deepest brown hue I've ever seen.
> 
> ...


That's burnishing probably not the same issue the OP is having. Higher sheen usually minimizes burnishing.


----------



## dbbii2 (Apr 27, 2017)

Was involved with a Winn Dixie grocery store a couple years ago. They use a very RED paint as an accent. Local SW store said they wanted to order it factory tinted. They would have to put so much tint in, they thought there would be trouble getting it to look good.

Used ProMar 200 and had no real problems


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

dbbii2 said:


> Was involved with a Winn Dixie grocery store a couple years ago. They use a very RED paint as an accent. Local SW store said they wanted to order it factory tinted. They would have to put so much tint in, they thought there would be trouble getting it to look good.
> 
> Used ProMar 200 and had no real problems


Factory colors are always better but mainly for coverage nothing to do with the OP's issue.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I am not a regular painter and I have had my share of odd ball paint problems. Not being a daily painter I don't always know if I didn't prep well enough or it's the paint.

BJ ultra spec has been the only thing that consistently been happy with.


----------

